# Breeding Son to Mother



## love4bunnies

Does anyone breed Son to Mother?

 I heard that is ok but not brother and sister.

 If it is ok to breed mother to son could i take one of that offspring and breed her to my other mothers son?

 Thanks.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

It is o.k. to do it and to also breed brother and sister. However, you need to breed in some "outside" blood once in a while. For me, as a rule of thumb, I only"inbreed" once and then the next breeding is to an unrelated one. 

I currently will be breeding a daughter back to her father only because the doe is VERY small and her father is the smallest Wooly I have.

Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants

Breeding a son back to his mother is acceptable as a line breeding. (Or father to daughter). As long as you know why you are doing it and what to watch out for. Assuming the son has traits that compliment or suppliment the mother, "breeding back" is a great way to bring out good traits. 

Keep in mind that if the mother has faults that she passed to the son, breeding him back to her will also enhance the faults. (example: Poor shoulders bred back to where the poor shoulders came from will result in the same trait repeated, possibly worse.) 

Breeding brother to sister can be very tricky and not something I recommend. It will intensify all the genes (100%) and any flaw can be magnified many times over.


----------



## lilangelhotots

I have also heard that it's fine to breed father/daughter, son/mother but to be really cautious in breeding siblings together. I wish I could find the weblink to that information, another breeder sent it to me when I was wondering the same thing. Keep us updated on how it works out if you deciede to breed son/mother.


----------



## love4bunnies

Hi,

Yes will let you know what happens when i do but it will be awhile as her son is only 2 months old.

How old do you start breeding?I usually wait till they are 6 months.

Thanks


----------



## BlueGiants

With our Mini Rex, I usually start using the bucks between 5and 6 months. The does will let me know when they are ready, usually around 5 months, unless they are going to be shown. Then I might hold off until they are 7-8 months old.

The Flemish take a little longer to mature. Usually don't breed them until 9-11 months of age.


----------



## love4bunnies

Thanks.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry

I have bred son to mother and father to daughter. I have also bred 

1/2 siblings with good results. Just remember that these breedings will

bring out faults as well as good traits.

I have used my MR bucks as young as 5 months old for breeding. 

Roger


----------



## love4bunnies

Thank you very much.

That is very good advice.If i do breed Mother to Son it will only be once.

Thanks again.

Love this site and the great advice.


----------



## ZakuraRabbit

We had a father-daughter-mating at school once...accidentally.. 
The doe was apparently very fond of babies since the first time he gave birth we had no idea she was even pregnant...when the babies were 6 weeks we put her into another cage which turned out to be very bad quality since she got out and mated with her father... The kits turned out fine though, beautiful babies:biggrin2:


----------

